# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Nicaraguan auratus breeding success

## Ryan

Hello FF

After owning darts for a little over a year, ive been able to get my auratus to produce 8 eggs! I originally had the pair in a 20 gallon long when they were juveniles. Once i  got enough money for a new enclosure (I planned on using the 20 gal for some azureus, Ill post a thread on them too  :Smile:  ) i used a mixture of cocoanut fiber, orchid mix, and sphagnum moss. I havent had any plants wither away and want to let people know about this great substrate choice. When creating the vivarium, i put in one inch of cocoanut fiber and then created a mix of the three in a separate bucket. After doing so,  i put another inch of the mix on top of the cocoanut fiber.




Four of the eggs didn't make it, would this be normal for a first clutch?

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, LilyPad

----------


## Amy

Ahh they are so adorable!  Congrats!  Keep us updated with photos as they grow  :Smile:

----------


## Ryan

Will do!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lynn

Congrats Ryan!

Yes....normal for a first clutch ! It could be from 2-10? ( maybe more) 

http://dendroworld.co.uk/BDGarchive/d_auratus.html

----------


## Ryan

Even better news!! i got 6 more eggs from my pair (19/10/15) the eggs that i posted were laid on 10/21/15

----------


## Lynn

Yay !!!!

----------


## Jack

How many parents frog do u have in one tank and what is the tempature ? thanks

----------


## Ryan

I have just the two (male and female), temp is 75-78 F

----------


## Fingolfin

Nice! Do you have a dendroboard  account? It is really usefull if u have any questions about darts, and is specifically designed for darts

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan

yeah i actually have one! (Divergent Exotics) i use it mostly just to get ideas for vivs, lol  :Smile:

----------

